
A Practical Introduction to Functional Programming – Codementor - viebel
https://www.codementor.io/officehours/1305598426/a-practical-introduction-to-functional-programming#.WSEkEl6EyFs.hackernews
======
kimi
Is it code-mentor or co-dementor?

